# Looking for some track criticism



## Nougat (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi!
I'm not entirely sure if this sort of post goes here as it isn't really a question.

I've made a folk-ish track that's supposed to play in a video game tavern. I'm still a newbie to making music, though, and especially stuff like mixing and mastering are still areas in which I don't really feel competent in my decisions.
If any of you would like to spend a few minutes listening to my track and providing some feedback especially in regards to the mix (EQ, panning, reverb etc.), it would be very much appreciated!



- Nougat


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 25, 2018)

My main criticism is that there's too much reverb on everything, there is nothing in the foreground..The percussion is a bit washed out, you can decrease the reverb, and EQ some bottom end out of the other instruments. Once you've defined it a bit, you can then maybe add some over all reverb for that "back of the tavern" ambience..


----------



## Nougat (Feb 26, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> My main criticism is that there's too much reverb on everything, there is nothing in the foreground..The percussion is a bit washed out, you can decrease the reverb, and EQ some bottom end out of the other instruments. Once you've defined it a bit, you can then maybe add some over all reverb for that "back of the tavern" ambience..


Thank you very much for the input! I've attempted to change the mix in accordance with your suggestions, and I personally feel it sounds quite a bit better for it, but I'm not sure if what I've arrived at is what you had in mind, so I've posted the 'revised' edition here:



I of course don't expect you to go through the hassle of teaching me how to mix, but if you think what I've accomplished here is somewhat in the realm of proper mixing, it'd be nice to know as a kind of reference!


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 26, 2018)

Sounds a lot cleaner and more defined! You still have to tame the low rumble from the frame drum (it's between an F#/G) because it dominates the frequency range and tonality..Just my opinion..


----------



## NoamL (Feb 26, 2018)

The arrangement feels a little sparse. I think you need more instruments that add to the harmony and to the bottom end. 

Compare (of course this isn't a background track):


----------



## Nougat (Feb 28, 2018)

NoamL said:


> The arrangement feels a little sparse. I think you need more instruments that add to the harmony and to the bottom end.
> 
> Compare (of course this isn't a background track):



Hi Noam

What sort of instrument would you suggest adding? A chord-playing guitar or maybe a violin playing sustained notes?


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 18, 2018)

Sounds great! I would definitely add some steel strings in there and some fiddle.


----------

